# An article to ponder...



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Trust your instincts
Experience: I read about my wife's affair in her diary | Life and style | The Guardian

The laying flowers on the grave part makes me want to gag.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

staystrong said:


> Trust your instincts
> Experience: I read about my wife's affair in her diary | Life and style | The Guardian
> 
> The laying flowers on the grave part makes me want to gag.


After the husband swallowing his pride, and them having a happier marriage only to have her run off with the best friend is what got me. She wasted many years of his life.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

The first A makes the second A that much easier. 

Once she's f'ed another man and bonded with him, she'll never see her husband the same way again.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Colin's suicide raised him up higher than any other man could go. He could not live without this woman. How could the husband compete. This demonstrates that affair relationships are not so superficial as betrayed spouses would like to believe.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

flowers on the grave lol yeah I think mine would be the yellow stream variety:rofl:


----------



## SF-FAN (Sep 24, 2013)

Stories like this kind of re-open the wound I have. I don't know if it's because I put myself in the BH's position or if it reminds me too much of my situation but it makes me mad to say the least. HOW THE H*LL CAN PEOPLE DO THAT. I can't even fathom the thought of touching another woman even though my wife had an A!! Am I that loyal AKA stupid? I don't get it. How can someone be happy while sneaking around??!! I don't get it and probably never will.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I had a girlfriend exhibit some borderline untrustworthy behavior in my younger years. Told her I wanted to end the relationship.
In an effort to show me how much she loved me and that she can be trusted, she let me read her diary.

Only one problem. She forgot about writing in it a time she went partying with her gf's and saw this "hot guy" at a party and wanted to hook up with him, but he had a girlfriend.

Oops, buh bye.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh, that poor man. 

What's the betting Colin and the not-best friend were only two of many?


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> Colin's suicide raised him up higher than any other man could go. He could not live without this woman. How could the husband compete. This demonstrates that affair relationships are not so superficial as betrayed spouses would like to believe.


Just because they're real doesn't mean they're not superficial.


----------



## SF-FAN (Sep 24, 2013)

DarkHoly said:


> Just because they're real doesn't mean they're not superficial.


I told my WW her and the POSOM could have eachother since they were both low life scumbags...she had the gall to say that she didn't want to be with the POSOM long term and that Affairs usually don't last long term....OH REALLY? Then why the fvck do it??!!


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

staystrong said:


> Trust your instincts
> 
> The laying flowers on the grave part makes me want to gag.


Yeah, I think that was a huge red flag. I would have given her two choices, join him or let him go. No flowers, no visits, no nothing.

Funny thing is, if that chap posted here, he'd probably be called a troll. I mean it had almost everything a good troll post should have: neighbor cheating, best friend cheating, well placed diaries, Karma death by suicide, POSOM graveside visits and an unhappily ever after ending, everything but group sex. Two thumbs up:smthumbup:

I know it was in "The Guardian", but I'm still having trouble believing this one. I must be getting too cynical.


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Seriously, bro? 

Guardian got ***lled.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

SF-FAN said:


> I told my WW her and the POSOM could have eachother since they were both low life scumbags...she had the gall to say that she didn't want to be with the POSOM long term and that Affairs usually don't last long term....OH REALLY? Then why the fvck do it??!!


And I woulda told her: "Well, neither did my love and respect for you!"


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

SF-FAN said:


> I told my WW her and the POSOM could have eachother since they were both low life scumbags...she had the gall to say that she didn't want to be with the POSOM long term and that Affairs usually don't last long term....OH REALLY? Then why the fvck do it??!!


For the thrill and they do get the thrills.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

MissFroggie said:


> I think I'd be most upset at losing my best friend. That would damage confidence in everything. Who can you trust?


My spouse was my best friend.


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

No tears from me. He behaved like a doormat, and was treated as one.


----------



## 12345Person (Dec 8, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

How random, but then again, knowing that real life can be every bit as twisted as a plot in a best selling thriller I am not surprised by it.

I have first hand encounters of how my life has had ome of this plotting and scheming going on in it and even wrote one of my encounters here, am I a troll? Nope, got better things to do than bait honest and hurt folk on here.

I was touched by his sympathy for his wifes loss of her AP, it showed he was a kind and considerate man, he put his own hurt and pain aside to be support for his W.

I do think that in the following 12yrs she had many more As and leaving with the best friend is just horrific self validation, but where is she now? Is she happy in the life she chose for herself? Did she continue to cheat? 

I would love know more, and I'm genuinely intrigued by her behavior.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> Colin's suicide raised him up higher than any other man could go. He could not live without this woman. How could the husband compete. This demonstrates that affair relationships are not so superficial as betrayed spouses would like to believe.


Hold up ... it says he was lost at sea. There's no indication it was suicide. 

I mean, the whole story could be a fake. It's written by "Anonymous".


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Colin is in the belly of a whale right now, with a wooden boy.. That'll teach him to mess with another mans woman. I want to know how the husband pulled off the 'lost at sea' trick..


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

russell28 said:


> Colin is in the belly of a whale right now, with a wooden boy.. That'll teach him to mess with another mans woman. I want to know how the husband pulled off the 'lost at sea' trick..


Maybe he had ties to the No More Mr. Nice Guy Mafia


----------



## amusenet (Jul 12, 2013)

staystrong said:


> russell28 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin is in the belly of a whale right now, with a wooden boy.. That'll teach him to mess with another mans woman. I want to know how the husband pulled off the 'lost at sea' trick..
> ...


Yeah I liked the way the photo is of a guy looking out to sea, but I thought the last paragraph was a little short. Should have been:



> I should have trusted my instinct: 12 years later, my wife ran off with my best friend. His body was washed up on the same beach. People gatta look out for themeslves.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Pizz on the coffin is more fitting.

Let her put flowers? Ugh.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

SF-FAN said:


> I told my WW her and the POSOM could have eachother since they were both low life scumbags...she had the gall to say that she didn't want to be with the POSOM long term and that Affairs usually don't last long term....OH REALLY? Then why the fvck do it??!!


HUH?

OH SF I will come back. After I am done with POSOM... for a few weeks then i will find another...

Boot for distance SF. Vent here!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Not to be cynical....okay i am being cynical....but what flowers did she lay down before her husband, what tears did she lay down for her husband....i think what is so sad and yet so miss-understood by those who can not or will not accept that the things they have should valued the most are so quick to throw away. Until it happens to them.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Differentguy said:


> My spouse was my best friend.


Mine too. 


but with friends like that, who needs enemies?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

SF-FAN said:


> Stories like this kind of re-open the wound I have. I don't know if it's because I put myself in the BH's position or if it reminds me too much of my situation but it makes me mad to say the least. HOW THE H*LL CAN PEOPLE DO THAT. I can't even fathom the thought of touching another woman even though my wife had an A!! Am I that loyal AKA stupid? I don't get it. How can someone be happy while sneaking around??!! I don't get it and probably never will.


You are not stupid. You are loyal and you take your vows seriously. When one spouse has broken their vows, that doesn't mean you have broken yours. Yours remain. That does not make you stupid. What would be stupid is to do what your wife did to get back at her. That doesn't solve anything. It only compounds the problem.


----------

